

The Bird Family Tree Gets a Makeover - tokenadult
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/graphic-science-the-bird-family-tree-gets-a-makeover/

======
tokenadult
Full-length paper from _Science_ supporting the new analysis of bird origins:

[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6215/1320.full](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6215/1320.full)

